# Berghorst Enterprises Closes Doors



## ohprocessor (Mar 8, 2013)

Well they have faced the inevitable. Berghorst Enterprises also doing business as Heritage Home Solutions has closed its doors. Vendors were sent an email on Thursday stating because they lost Altisource as their one and only client, they are forced to shut it's doors-effective immediatey. No updates on pay etc! I sure hope with being on the board of directors and Secretary of NAMFS they pay the vendors they are owed.....

See below for email:

*Dear Vendors

We have been informed that Altisource will no longer be utilizing our services. They have not provided a reason even after repeated requests. We are in shock, as well as, I’m sure you are. 

As Altisource was our only client, this leaves us with no business going forward; therefore, we regretfully have made the decision to close both Heritage Home Solutions LLC and Berghorst Enterprises, LLC, effective immediately. 

Please discontinue any work being performed on Altisource properties and turn in what you have completed by midnight tonight. 

Thank you,

Heather Berghorst*


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

ohprocessor said:


> *Dear Vendors
> 
> As Altisource was our only client, this leaves us with no business going forward;
> Thank you,
> ...


The result of being tooled up to manufacture only cobalt blue semi gloss capped flathead screws. 

While you were pulling the curtains closed for the last time, did you happen to notice all of the landscape trailers and contractor trucks going by? It's a big world out there.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

This is great news now if only a few more would go with them.


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

Hahahahaha. This made my lunch break even better! I hope all the contractors go after them full force.. :thumbup:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

If anyone needs assistance with collections contact me I can put you intouch with a gal that works on commissions and will work with you guys...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

And there we have it kids................. I've been pounding and pounding the diversify pulpit for several years.
Think it can't happen to the end user? aka you? think again.

This is why you do not have just one client, this is why you do not have one type of work in your income stream.


----------

